# Copper-Nickel Brake Line



## aas_scott (Dec 29, 2011)

Wanted to pass along a great product that I have used and been quite satisfied with. Copper nickel brake line is available on Amazon. I have used it on my plow truck and due to the constant corrosion problems that I have had from repeated salt exposure. I have not had the product on long, but I am confident it will not corrode due to its makeup. The lines were very easy to work with and flared quite easily. Hope this info can be of help to you guys that run into this problem as I have.


----------



## icudoucme (Dec 3, 2008)

And they are a heck of alot cheaper the stainless lines and as you stated easy to work with.


----------



## PowersTree (Jan 9, 2006)

Watching for updates


----------



## justme- (Dec 28, 2004)

Heard about these years ago- used in Europe by some companies but last I heard they were not yet DOT legal....
I'm just fine with Stainless, and highly recommend Classic Tube. I have used for all hard lines as they need to be replaced.


----------



## 32vld (Feb 4, 2011)

Early days of automobiles many lines were copper. Practical experience had shown that flexing and vibartions from normal use would cause them to crack and break. Last I knew for that reason steel lines are required by law.


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

FedHill is the USA maker of it. And it's awesome stuff. Blows stainless out of the water in cost, ease of install and lasts every bit as long. And yes it is DOT approved. And I'll add if you're using it on a show vehicle or restoration it polishes up beautifully.

http://www.fedhillusa.com/


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

The alloy stuff rules. Outsells the steel 100 to 1 in the commercial shops.


----------



## Ducke (Oct 14, 2008)

Copper/nickle lines should be the best.
I use to work for a military ship builder and NATO spec call for all copper nickle piping in all ships.
So if the US Navy and NATO are using it it must be good.


----------



## alotta toyz (Jan 28, 2012)

I found some on another website with all the tools and fittings - RibetAutoparts - 
http://ribetautoparts.com/brake-line.aspx


----------

